
Wired Names N.K. Jemisin's “The Fifth Season” Book of the Decade - Kapura
https://www.wired.com/story/best-books-2010s-science-fiction-fantasy/
======
vanniv
Such an unreasonable amount of work has gone into pushing this author's work
the last few years, and to completely silencing any who writes even a
slightly-negative review of it.

It's incredibly transparent, and incredibly tiresome.

